# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Mrowienie w nodze

## Timothy

Witam, mam od dłuższego czasu mrowienie w prawej nodze, zdarzają się także straszne prądy oraz dziwny ból w środku. Od czego to może być??

----------


## Krzysztof

Mrowienie w nodze może być związane z problemami z kręgosłupem, np dyskopatią, która uciska korzenie nerwów - szczególnie po 40 roku życia. Może też być skutkiem problemów naczyniowych, również raczej u osób starszych, ale tez efektem ucisku na nerw w obrębie nogi lub niedoborem, np. magnezu lub witamin z grupy B. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mrowienie w nodze może być związane z problemami z kręgosłupem, np dyskopatią, która uciska korzenie nerwów - szczególnie po 40 roku życia. Może też być skutkiem problemów naczyniowych, również raczej u osób starszych, ale tez efektem ucisku na nerw w obrębie nogi lub niedoborem, np. magnezu lub witamin z grupy B. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Qrde mam 25 lat, ale rzeczywiście może od Magnezu bo duzo kawy piłem, teraz zaczełem jeść MG + B6

----------

